
Ghost for Journalism - uptown
https://ghost.org/journalism/
======
fapjacks
I moved my blog to Ghost a couple years ago and I've been happy with the
change. It is notable for not getting in my way. I feel like Ghost enables my
writing more than anything else, and it's a really quick platform. Quick to
draft, quick to publish, quick to load, etc. It used to be pretty feature-
bare, but as they've added in features (which has been great), Ghost has
stayed more or less an enabler of my writing and not gotten in my way. I'm
excited to see what this program brings to the platform.

------
thors_SLAMmer
I'm intrigued by whether Ghost can pull off moving into the longform content
space, since just a little while back Medium published that post about cutting
back on their efforts.

~~~
wklauss
Medium and Ghost have two different goals, AFAIK. I'd say they I see Ghost
closer to the Wordpress ethos. For media companies lack of control over look
and feel in Medium has been a friction point, I think Ghost offers a lot more
flexibility in that sense, but I haven't check ghost or ghost.org recently,
tbh.

Not sure Medium is cutting back on efforts, though, as much as they are trying
for a new business model that doesn't rely so much on advertising.

------
MehdiHK
Ghost uses bookshelf as its ORM, which is becoming a less and less maintained
project every month. ORM is a vast part of its core, it's not easy to replace
that. I'm beginning to worry about its future.

~~~
disordinary
I don't know what the status of Bookshelf is but I do note that there are
still regular contributions to the project.

As a rule Ghost tries to have write permission to core dependencies including
bookshelf so there is no danger of it or any other package threatening the
future of the project.

Besides, the beauty of an open source stack is there's always the ability to
fork - worse comes to worst.

------
dijit
As long as it doesn't work on OpenBSD it's a no-go for me.

I have considered using static-site generators but honestly I _love_ the user
interfaces of blogging platforms like ghost.

I use svbtle for now though, until I find something that I can actually run on
my servers.

~~~
paulhart
Sounds fine to me...

[https://blog.cagedmonster.net/deploy-ghost-blogging-
platform...](https://blog.cagedmonster.net/deploy-ghost-blogging-platform-
under-openbsd-6-0-with-nginx/)

~~~
dijit
I read the same blog when I had issues, and I've had it on more than one
openbsd machine 5.9 and 6.0

    
    
        phobos :: ~/Ghost »  npm install --production
        npm WARN prefer global forever@0.15.3 should be installed with -g           
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/amperize requires image-size@'0.5.0' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/image-size,        
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 0.5.1                            
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/ghost-gql requires lodash@'3.10.1' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/lodash,            
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 4.17.4                           
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/knex-migrator requires bluebird@'3.4.6' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/bluebird,          
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 3.4.7                            
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/knex-migrator requires debug@'2.2.0' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/debug,             
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 2.6.0                            
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/amperize/node_modules/nock/node_modules/chai/node_modules/deep-eql requires type-detect@'0.1.1' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/amperize/node_modules/nock/node_modules/chai/node_modules/type-detect,
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 1.0.0                            
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/brute-knex/node_modules/ghost-ignition requires debug@'2.2.0' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/debug,             
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 2.6.0                            
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/brute-knex/node_modules/ghost-ignition requires prettyjson@'1.1.3' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/prettyjson,        
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 1.2.1                            
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/ghost-editor/node_modules/ember-cli-babel/node_modules/broccoli-babel-transpiler/node_modules/babel-core requires
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/bluebird,          
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 3.4.7                            
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/ghost-editor/node_modules/ember-cli-babel/node_modules/broccoli-babel-transpiler/node_modules/babel-core requires
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/lodash,            
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 4.17.4                           
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/passport-ghost/node_modules/ghost-ignition requires debug@'2.2.0' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/debug,             
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 2.6.0                            
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/passport-ghost/node_modules/ghost-ignition requires prettyjson@'1.1.3' but will load
        npm WARN unmet dependency /home/dijit/Ghost/node_modules/prettyjson,        
        npm WARN unmet dependency which is version 1.2.1

~~~
eriknstr
I tested in a clean VM running OpenBSD 6.0, worked fine for me, see my sibling
comment at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13428005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13428005)
for what I did step by step.

~~~
dijit
Thanks for this, I must be doing something stupid then. I owe you.

